# A/S Executive trouble with ignition lock



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Hi

Out in van today,no problem starting at home.No problem after calling at a couple of stops looking for a mount for a F/S 15inch t.v.Wife wanted a couple of things at Aldi.Tried to restart-ignition locked.Seemed as if a steering lock was on,after several attempts and much swearing  Ignition key turned and all was O.K.Tried it again a couple of times and no problems.
Any ideas re cause etc would be much appreciated.

Clive


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Groper

We have been called out to a few vehicles with the same symptons as yours many drivers unable to start their vehicle. Try WD40 down the ignition barrel to free off also some on the ignition key.

Joyce


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Hi Joyce

Thanks for the advice.Will buy some tomorrow - already have a can but as usual the fine nozzle has mysteriously vanished :roll: and I do not want to spray the interior as well!!

Clive


----------

